# Hooters Calendar Shoot (semi NWS)



## Erik McCormick

I haven't posted in awhile but just recently did a shoot for a young lady who is attempting to be in the 2012 Hooters Calendar.  Since I have a full time job, I had to reschedule our original shoot and have her drive 3 hours to me when I found out I was working.  So I told her she could bring another outfit and shoot whatever she wanted.  It turned out to be an amazing shoot!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Love your work.  You did great.  I dig the darker photo more though.


----------



## Trever1t

#5 is spellbinding. Wonderful work!


----------



## jritz

Love #6, can't exactly put my finger on why but I really like it.  Pose maybe?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Pretty delicious. Love the lighting! 3 and 5 are amazing


----------



## Sbuxo

#s 3, 5, and 6 are my favorites, she's a lot prettier than some Hooter girls I've seen.

The only thing is in #3 her left arm is blown bad..


----------



## shoes210

i'm just a noob but i like #4. good job


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Very nice work and subject. Any chance you can post your lighting setups for the shots?


----------



## D-B-J

Wow, excellent shots.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## kundalini

Beautiful model who obviously has some posing experience.  Some really good stuff.  But what happened to the lighting on #3?  She has a very anemic left arm.  If you can't crop to a head and shoulders shot, that would be a throw away for me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FranDaMan

LOL......#3 is indeed a bit off.
The rest are really excellent


----------



## R.D.

great shots, I know it's stereotyping but I struggle to understand the concept of a girl like this for being a "Hooter girl".. she has much too pretty of a face and not much of an endowment. 

probably why she's in the calender..


----------



## ekool

Great work as always Erik.


----------



## GeneralBenson

I think she a very pretty gal, and that these are some very nice photos. But nothing about them says "Hooters Calendar" to me. I think the bottom line is that they just aren't slutty/trashy enough. And from where I stand, that's a good thing. And the other thing is that she certainly seems to have relatively small breasts, which I would assume makes her less desirable for the hooters calendar. I would say that she's a great looking model, and should set her standards a lot higher than the Hooters calendar.


----------



## Davor

kundalini said:


> Beautiful model who obviously has some posing experience.  Some really good stuff.  But what happened to the lighting on #3?  She has a very anemic left arm.  If you can't crop to a head and shoulders shot, that would be a throw away for me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
i was just going to say that, good photos regardless. The last one feels a little underexposed to me


----------



## cnutco

Wonderful work! I am liking the darker idea too!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Derrel

The "missing arm" in shot #3 looks really,really bad. Lovely model. Decent enough photos.


----------



## gsgary

The last 3 are great, i'm going off white backgrounds at the moment im going more with black and grey


----------



## Bynx

Ive heard it said, to be a better photographer you must point your camera at something more interesting. Well Id say you are a pretty good photographer.


----------



## calexcyou

all the images are well done.. nice work ..


----------



## Alokchitri

I'm not really a portrait/fashion photographer, but your work is excellent. It has an inherent subtlety which really caught my eye. Hope to see more...


----------



## Erik McCormick

Sorry for not checking back for a bit.  Thanks for all the comments/critiques...they are much appreciated.  At first the "anemic" arm didn't bother me, but the more I look at it, the more it looks awkward.  So...I just stopped looking at it.  Haha


----------



## LBPhotog

Damn it, all this talk about Hooters, now I want wings and beer - thanks guys ... #3 left arm is blown out badly, as with the left foot/ankle on #4 and I'd like a touch more light in her eyes in #5 ... #2 is amazing (and I have some other thoughts I'd like to post ... but they aren't G rated, hell they aren't even PG-13) and #6 is Victoria's Secret worthy!


----------



## burgo

Sorry this maybe an aussie misconception here...but I thought hooters used ..well ummm...more endowed models? (No offence meant to anyone as we do not have Hooters in Australia)  But having said that, I really like your photos. Very professional.


----------



## xjoewhitex

Not bad at all she looks good.


----------



## KAikens318

4 & 5 are absolutely fantastic. Especially 4. I LOVE!!!


----------



## ghache

Nicely done.


----------



## Forkie




----------



## mswiech

great shots, very nice indeed.


----------



## digital flower

Nicely done. I would dump #3. #5 is particularity captivating. The last time I went to Hooters we were calling it Ziters on the way out. This girl is way better looking than anyone I have seen working there. It is a highly over rated business IMHO.


----------



## waynegz1

#5 to me, is the best one out of the bunch. It says VIctoria's Secret ad then Hooters calendar, because as it was said earlier they aren't trashy enough, as most hooters photos are. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Erik McCormick

Well I understand these aren't typical Hooters photos...I didn't hire her at the restaurant, but she did hire me to take photos of her to submit to be in the Hooters calendar.  These photos are just for representation and if she gets picked, Hooters will do their own shoot with her.  I agree with a lot of people on here though, that she is more Victoria's Secret material than Hooters material.  Perhaps she can do something else with her modeling besides Hooters calendars...

Here are a few more shots...


----------



## Corvphotography

damn great photos!!!  number 5 is my fav but i love the pose in number 6.  Fantastic,


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Im not diggin the murky/cloudy effects on the last shots. But, theye still pretty fantastic


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

#5 is one of the best shots I've ever seen.  I love the darker pictures.  Great work!


----------



## timzo

i like them all but the last one is just wonderful!


----------



## jaymitch

Beautiful work...


----------



## PhotoPoser

Very creative pose in #4!


----------



## Schramm

Your work is amazing, the lighting is perfect but I have been in Hooters a number of times and the idea behind the word Hooters is boobs!  Where is hers, dont get me wrong is beautiful and I think she has a great figure.  But Hooters entire modo is based on wings and boobs which she is lacking.

All that aside the model is beautiful and your work is spot on...


----------



## mmartin

very well done!


----------



## NorrellPhotography

nice series... well done.

- Greg
www.norrellphotography.com


----------



## bennielou

Gorgeous work!


----------

